
What If Everyone Voted (in the UK) - JohnHammersley
https://proseandcode.co.uk/post/what-if-everyone-voted/
======
rahimnathwani
For the group, it's good (for some definition of good) if everyone votes. For
the individual, their payoff from voting is extremely likely to be zero: if
you voted, and your chosen MP won by a single vote, your trip to the polling
station made a difference. Any other outcome, and you could have stayed at
home or gone to the pub instead, with no change in outcome.

Whilst I'm not generally in favour of the state forcing people to do things, I
wouldn't mind if I (and everyone else) were forced to vote at every general
election, with some potential penalty to incentivise compliance.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
Mandatory voting just results in on-average less informed voters, doesn't it?
If someone can't be bothered to go to the polls, what makes you think they'll
be bothered to inform themselves of the issues and candidates?

The way to prevent a small minority from deciding stuff like brexit is by
having a minimum of attendance required - if not met, the results are void.

~~~
pjbster
Yes. Or they could have said that a certain number of votes would be required
(equal to 50% of the electorate). So, even if only 51% turned out, the result
would stand if 98% of them voted to leave.

~~~
benchaney
Most people would call that rigging the election.

------
rpark2
This is for Britain, not the United Kingdom.

~~~
IanCal
Ish, the map is for Britain (at least most of it), but the figures are for the
UK as a whole as it covers all the 650 seats. I didn't have a good map I could
swap in to cover NI as well.

